# Road to Victory.... well hopefully... please read



## TwistedParsnip (28 Dec 2018)

Since October I have decided that I want to make road cycling my main objective (outside of family of course) and to improve in all areas, sprinting, average speed, durability - the whole nine yards in 2019
When I first bought a road bike in July of this year I enjoyed the odd ride but was languishing behind most of the friends/riders I encountered on the road averaging 13mph on 20 mileish routes. 
Now I am currently averaging just short of 15mph and beginning to find hills a little easier than back in July.

Here is my current regime - i would love to hear what people think - anyone out there think I can improve on areas or adjust _- im mightily appreciative of any input

* all of these are from 5.30am before work
* i havent made massive dietry changes - but I am eating oats every morning without fail loaded with berries/bannanas compared to my fry up;s that I previously had - no sugary drinks, no alcohol, or smokes. Ive also upped my protein and take a milti vit and fish oil every morning
* ive lost about a stone and a half which would explain improvements on speed

*Monday* - Following a probable biggish ride the day before the first day of the week is 25-30 mins of light to medium dumbells which includes squats and upper body strengthening followed by 20 mins of back and glute strengthening.
In the evening a full body stretching routine.
*Tuesday* - I wake up and do my pre bike/spin warm up followed by a one hour cycle around a familiar road - somewhere in the region of 19 - 20 miles - comfortable pace but not sluggish
*Wednesday* - Back on the weights (as per Monday) and then a dinner time Spinning class on my lunch break - high intensity
In the evening another full body stretching routine
*Thursday - *I repeat my 20 mins of back and glute strengthening that I did on Monday and then hit the swimming pool for 45 mins - im not a good swimmer, cant do lengths etc but do a few hundred yards with what stroke I do have - hit the sauna to relax and then into work.
*Friday *- I wake up and do my 30 mins of dumbells and then out on the bike for a 10 -12 mile interval trained ride - 4 mins of flat out pedalling followed by 4 mins of recovery
Again another full stretch routine.
*Saturday *- Occassional acitvity but usually with family
*Sunday - *At the moment my Sundays are either a big ride - 40 miles plus or a 5 k run in the afternoon.


This is my Autumn/Winter training week it will probably change as spring approaches and more time will be spent on the bike

Id love to hear other peoples regimes or thoughts


Cheers!


----------



## Heigue'r (28 Dec 2018)

I'd say more time on the bike will probably help best,I don't mean that to sound smart but it is not a massive amount of miles to get the improvement I imagine you are looking for.


----------



## TwistedParsnip (28 Dec 2018)

Heigue'r said:


> I'd say more time on the bike will probably help best,I don't mean that to sound smart but it is not a massive amount of miles to get the improvement I imagine you are looking for.



Presently I would agree but as mentioned I intend to increase the time on bike over spring


----------



## lazybloke (28 Dec 2018)

TwistedParsnip said:


> Since October I have decided that I want to make road cycling my main objective (outside of family of course) and to improve in all areas, sprinting, average speed, durability - the whole nine yards in 2019
> When I first bought a road bike in July of this year I enjoyed the odd ride but was languishing behind most of the friends/riders I encountered on the road averaging 13mph on 20 mileish routes.
> Now I am currently averaging just short of 15mph and beginning to find hills a little easier than back in July.
> 
> ...


My first thought was : Wow, _there_'s a template for my New Years Resolutions.


----------



## HarryTheDog (28 Dec 2018)

As @Heigue'r said, actually not a lot of cycling miles per week, looks less than 100. Some of the guys I follow on Strava ( a lot of them the same people Heigue'r follows) are doing 200 miles just commuting and then knocking more out on the weekend. I don't suppose you can commute on your bike?. A easy way of getting miles in regularly without giving up too much time ie a normal bus car commute of 30 mins may be only a few mins more on the bike . However I am soon going to have to get back in the gym to improve overall upper body strength and wondering how the hell I am going to fit it all in and I am being encourage by my partner to do less cycling and more strength work and may be going down to 100 miles per week. Since its winter why don't you do turbo training twice during the week instead of your road rides, a structured plan on the turbo is better time spent than on the road this time of year. ( ~I was coached professionally or a while, turbo training was my coaches preferred method for speed and power improvement as road riding can be a little hit and miss) Overall though you will probably see a improvement if your training days are proper training days, you short rides should be bloody hard, my coach and other coaches favorite saying was quite often a amateurs training problem is that their rest days are not restful enough and their training days are not hard enough.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2018)

That is some regime @TwistedParsnip 
And well done to you 
All will help but time spent on the bike is very important in my mind , so that's where i would be trying to find extra time


----------



## TwistedParsnip (28 Dec 2018)

HarryTheDog said:


> As @Heigue'r said, actually not a lot of cycling miles per week, looks less than 100. Some of the guys I follow on Strava ( a lot of them the same people Heigue'r follows) are doing 200 miles just commuting and then knocking more out on the weekend. I don't suppose you can commute on your bike?. A easy way of getting miles in regularly without giving up too much time ie a normal bus car commute of 30 mins may be only a few mins more on the bike . However I am soon going to have to get back in the gym to improve overall upper body strength and wondering how the hell I am going to fit it all in and I am being encourage by my partner to do less cycling and more strength work and may be going down to 100 miles per week. Since its winter why don't you do turbo training twice during the week instead of your road rides, a structured plan on the turbo is better time spent than on the road this time of year. ( ~I was coached professionally or a while, turbo training was my coaches preferred method for speed and power improvement as road riding can be a little hit and miss) Overall though you will probably see a improvement if your training days are proper training days, you short rides should be bloody hard, my coach and other coaches favorite saying was quite often a amateurs training problem is that their rest days are not restful enough and their training days are not hard enough.



Tried the turbo but its just not for me - also the missus didnt like the noise it made. Id rather be out in the air catching those sunrises. Agreed though I need to increase my mileage and the intensity on short rides.
I plan to cycle to work during spring summer - currently there are no shower facilities .


----------



## TwistedParsnip (28 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> That is some regime @TwistedParsnip
> And well done to you
> All will help but time spent on the bike is very important in my mind , so that's where i would be trying to find extra time





Cheers!


----------



## TwistedParsnip (28 Dec 2018)

lazybloke said:


> My first thought was : Wow, _there_'s a template for my New Years Resolutions.



cheers!


----------



## vickster (28 Dec 2018)

TwistedParsnip said:


> Tried the turbo but its just not for me - also the missus didnt like the noise it made. Id rather be out in the air catching those sunrises. Agreed though I need to increase my mileage and the intensity on short rides.
> I plan to cycle to work during spring summer - currently there are no shower facilities .


How far is it? You may not need a shower if you take it easy and wipe off with a flannel, put on some deo and change clothes when you get to work
I shower before I leave and am fine (4 miles, 20 mins, detour further on way home...every little helps)
Or where do you shower after your spin class? Presumably that’s close to office


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (28 Dec 2018)

Your regime doesn't sound that much fun to be honest, and I wouldn't be surprised if you end up getting fed up with it, due to the amount of time commitment involved.. Seems overly regimented and numbers-oriented rather than just getting out for a ride as and when the mood takes you and enjoying the experience. Unless you are racing competitively, things like average speed really aren't important. For general fitness all you need to do is ride at a moderate pace and build up the total hours and miles. Gradually you get a bit quicker and are able to ride further before tiring out, and hills do not slow you down quite so much. There's no need to make a big deal about the technicalities of it unless competing against the clock. The bottom line is anyone who does some regular physical activity will be fitter than someone who doesn't do any, which means even someone with a fairly casual attitude to cycling will become significantly fitter than the average sedentary citizen over time. The important thing is to approach activity in a way that it does not become a chore to be endured not enjoyed. For example there is no way on earth I'm going to force myself to get up at 5.30 on a freezing cold, dark, winter morning in order to ride a bike!. However, on a nice crisp but sunny winters day a ride can be highly enjoyable and therefore something I will do voluntarily without it becoming a drudge.
I know of several people who have adopted a similar approach to you; i.e. go in all guns blazing with a demanding and unrealistic exercise regime that leaves them with little other free time. Eventually they have come to resent doing the activity in a rigidly structured way, and have ended up throwing in the towel and stopping completely.


----------



## TwistedParsnip (28 Dec 2018)

vickster said:


> How far is it? You may not need a shower if you take it easy and wipe off with a flannel, put on some deo and change clothes when you get to work
> I shower before I leave and am fine (4 miles, 20 mins, detour further on way home...every little helps)
> Or where do you shower after your spin class? Presumably that’s close to office



its 13 miles to work (26) 

The spinning class is at the local leisure club - i do have the option of going to the club twice a week and using their shower facilities.
The ridiculous thing is I got the road bike through the ccyle to work scheme and they dont have showers for employees!


----------



## Milkfloat (28 Dec 2018)

As @SkipdiverJohn alluded too, it is better to build up slowly and do it because you like it, rather than to hit it hard and burn out. Your commute looks like a great way to get miles in your legs.


----------



## vickster (28 Dec 2018)

TwistedParsnip said:


> its 13 miles to work (26)
> 
> The spinning class is at the local leisure club - i do have the option of going to the club twice a week and using their shower facilities.
> The ridiculous thing is I got the road bike through the ccyle to work scheme and they dont have showers for employees!


So you used C2W scheme but don't use it to cycle to work...you may wish to check the Ts & Cs (not that most companies, nor HMRC are likely to pursue you for breach and the money saved back)

13 miles is about an hour commute at a leisurely pace, no real need for a shower unless you are extremely sweaty

I don;t know if you have any joint issues, but make sure you have proper form for all those weights, squats, and the swimming to avoid hurting yourself (you do risk overuse injuries going at it all guns blazing anyhow)


----------



## Drago (28 Dec 2018)

Your biggest attribute is a positive mental attitude, a sheer bloody single-mindeness to stick at it. If you have that, then anything positive you do will have an effect because you'll keep doing it, keep doing it, keep doing it.


----------



## TwistedParsnip (28 Dec 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Your regime doesn't sound that much fun to be honest, and I wouldn't be surprised if you end up getting fed up with it, due to the amount of time commitment involved.. Seems overly regimented and numbers-oriented rather than just getting out for a ride as and when the mood takes you and enjoying the experience. Unless you are racing competitively, things like average speed really aren't important. For general fitness all you need to do is ride at a moderate pace and build up the total hours and miles. Gradually you get a bit quicker and are able to ride further before tiring out, and hills do not slow you down quite so much. There's no need to make a big deal about the technicalities of it unless competing against the clock. The bottom line is anyone who does some regular physical activity will be fitter than someone who doesn't do any, which means even someone with a fairly casual attitude to cycling will become significantly fitter than the average sedentary citizen over time. The important thing is to approach activity in a way that it does not become a chore to be endured not enjoyed. For example there is no way on earth I'm going to force myself to get up at 5.30 on a freezing cold, dark, winter morning in order to ride a bike!. However, on a nice crisp but sunny winters day a ride can be highly enjoyable and therefore something I will do voluntarily without it becoming a drudge.
> I know of several people who have adopted a similar approach to you; i.e. go in all guns blazing with a demanding and unrealistic exercise regime that leaves them with little other free time. Eventually they have come to resent doing the activity in a rigidly structured way, and have ended up throwing in the towel and stopping completely.



Its not for everyone mate but its the only chance i can get my workouts done, balancing work and family. _- it may seem very regimented but its a routine that I have carried out diligently since october and I feel really good. I have went out on those really dark and wet days and admit its not pleasant but when you are out on the road the weather can change so sometimes you just need to suck it up


----------



## TwistedParsnip (28 Dec 2018)

vickster said:


> So you used C2W scheme but don't use it to cycle to work...you may wish to check the Ts & Cs (not that most companies, nor HMRC are likely to pursue you for breach and the money saved back)
> 
> 13 miles is about an hour commute at a leisurely pace, no real need for a shower unless you are extremely sweaty
> 
> I don;t know if you have any joint issues, but make sure you have proper form for all those weights, squats, and the swimming to avoid hurting yourself (you do risk overuse injuries going at it all guns blazing anyhow)



I intend to cycle as per the T&C's but i am going to have to cycle to the lesiure centre to use their facilities


----------



## TwistedParsnip (28 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Your biggest attribute is a positive mental attitude, a sheer bloody single-mindeness to stick at it. If you have that, then anything positive you do will have an effect because you'll keep doing it, keep doing it, keep doing it.



Agreed!


----------



## TwistedParsnip (28 Dec 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> As @SkipdiverJohn alluded too, it is better to build up slowly and do it because you like it, rather than to hit it hard and burn out. Your commute looks like a great way to get miles in your legs.



Agreed - I am hopeful of two or three commutes during the summer to change things up a little


----------



## TwistedParsnip (28 Dec 2018)

vickster said:


> So you used C2W scheme but don't use it to cycle to work...you may wish to check the Ts & Cs (not that most companies, nor HMRC are likely to pursue you for breach and the money saved back)
> 
> 13 miles is about an hour commute at a leisurely pace, no real need for a shower unless you are extremely sweaty
> 
> I don;t know if you have any joint issues, but make sure you have proper form for all those weights, squats, and the swimming to avoid hurting yourself (you do risk overuse injuries going at it all guns blazing anyhow)



Injuries are all part of it vickster - you cant expect to do this intensity and not get hurt .

since october Ive had an ankle issue from running (hence only running once/twice a week) and Ive also hurt my back doing dumbell rows and dead lifts. That being said I still think the improvements out"weigh" the bad


----------



## si_c (28 Dec 2018)

TwistedParsnip said:


> Agreed - I am hopeful of two or three commutes during the summer to change things up a little


13 mile each way is more or less my commute. The general improvement in my fitness and speed was more in the first year that I did that every day than it was in the 2 years before. It usually takes me about an hour door to door, but that includes the shower at the other end, which I definitely need when I get there. Definitely worth considering getting a full month membership of the leisure centre and just using their changing facilities daily, would probably work out less than the fuel for driving.


----------



## TwistedParsnip (28 Dec 2018)

si_c said:


> 13 mile each way is more or less my commute. The general improvement in my fitness and speed was more in the first year that I did that every day than it was in the 2 years before. It usually takes me about an hour door to door, but that includes the shower at the other end, which I definitely need when I get there. Definitely worth considering getting a full month membership of the leisure centre and just using their changing facilities daily, would probably work out less than the fuel for driving.



nice one...

dont think I could afford the membership although never thought of that mate. ill dwell on that


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Dec 2018)

One of biggest causes of falling by the wayside if what happens when time constraints or outside factors mean you miss elements of your workouts. Building it into a routine is a good start.

In the early days almost any amount of exercise will improve your fitness and speed but eventually if you keep doing the same things you will plateau. Moat structred training regimes are periodised so you put emphasis on different aspects of your fitness throughout the year. So you may focus ob building strength or endurance during one period, then focus on maintaining them in the next whilst building you hill climbing ability or top end speed etc. It is easier to maintain an aspect of firness than to build it.

So do vary your workouts, perhaps changing them once every 4-6 weeks to keep your body challenged and avoid that plateau or loss of interest. I would also consider what is most imprtant to you in each period of training. For instance if you had to give up one or two sessions due to family commitments, which workouts are a priority and which can you drop. Don't obsess that an activity has to happen on a particular day. If you miss a day don't try and cram in what you missed.

Oh and don't forget the rides you do purely for fun.

Good look.


----------



## vickster (28 Dec 2018)

TwistedParsnip said:


> Injuries are all part of it vickster - you cant expect to do this intensity and not get hurt .
> 
> since october Ive had an ankle issue from running (hence only running once/twice a week) and Ive also hurt my back doing dumbell rows and dead lifts. That being said I still think the improvements out"weigh" the bad


That’s a bizarre attitude . There’s no need to get injured if you don’t have an underlying medical condition, are careful and don’t get knocked / fall off


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Dec 2018)

Agree, injury should not be normal if you are doing it right. Being injury free is one of the reasons Roger Federer continues to be at the top of his game.


----------



## TwistedParsnip (28 Dec 2018)

I decided to strength train because I do have underlying weaknesses issues particularly with my core and glutes . I'm doing weights for the first time and its hardly surprising I've hurt myself. if I / we worried about aches pains or falling off bikes we'd never do anything


----------



## TwistedParsnip (28 Dec 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> Agree, injury should not be normal if you are doing it right. Being injury free is one of the reasons Roger Federer continues to be at the top of his game.


Roger has been carrying a wrist injury for three months 
it happens to us all


----------



## TwistedParsnip (28 Dec 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> One of biggest causes of falling by the wayside if what happens when time constraints or outside factors mean you miss elements of your workouts. Building it into a routine is a good start.
> 
> In the early days almost any amount of exercise will improve your fitness and speed but eventually if you keep doing the same things you will plateau. Moat structred training regimes are periodised so you put emphasis on different aspects of your fitness throughout the year. So you may focus ob building strength or endurance during one period, then focus on maintaining them in the next whilst building you hill climbing ability or top end speed etc. It is easier to maintain an aspect of firness than to build it.
> 
> ...



good advice 

I intend to do just that in spring. 

different weight routines etc


----------



## TwistedParsnip (28 Dec 2018)

something I should have mentioned more though is the stretching and its benefits 
I am much more limber and don't have same aches and pains following day. also sleeping better afterwards
also to note I get a full rub down from a sports masseuse every fortnight


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Dec 2018)

TwistedParsnip said:


> Roger has been carrying a wrist injury for three months
> it happens to us all




But look at his career at the top for well over a decade and see how many times he has been injured compared to his contemparies. As has been said upthread (I think) the mistake many make is that their had days are not hard enough and the rest days not restful enough.


----------



## screenman (28 Dec 2018)

Something is wrong if after doing that for 3 months and only doing 15mph average, what is your aim.

My regime, 2k minimum in the pool 4 times a week at less than 2 minutes per 100 metre.
2 x gym sessions working on weight, off there in a few minutes.
4 hours a week on the bike mainly mtb off road and tracks working quite hard, averaging 14mph, road is quicker, but I seldom do it nowadays. I must add that the mileage has been down recently due to a back problem, it is gathering pace again though.

Unlike John I have no problem with being up at 5am 7 days a week. Not a lot of use after 10.30pm though.

I am 62 and over weight.


----------



## midlife (28 Dec 2018)

Have you rear Pete Read's Black Book if your aim is to go faster?


----------



## vickster (28 Dec 2018)

TwistedParsnip said:


> something I should have mentioned more though is the stretching and its benefits
> I am much more limber and don't have same aches and pains following day. also sleeping better afterwards
> also to note I get a full rub down from a sports masseuse every fortnight


You pay for massage but can’t afford the gym to use the facilities?


----------



## TwistedParsnip (28 Dec 2018)

midlife said:


> Have you rear Pete Read's Black Book if your aim is to go faster?


must look into that


----------



## TwistedParsnip (28 Dec 2018)

vickster said:


> You pay for massage but can’t afford the gym to use the facilities?


 can't do both
not a fan of gyms anyway

anyone got any positive things to contribute ?


----------



## Shortandcrisp (28 Dec 2018)

That’s a great general exercise routine for overall aerobic fitness, muscle retention, core strength and stability... but, IMO, weight training will do absolutely nothing to help you go faster on a bike. Swimming and running might help a little, but not nearly as much as having used that time riding your bike. As others have said, only more time on the bike will help you to go faster if that’s your goal.


----------



## lazybloke (28 Dec 2018)

screenman said:


> Something is wrong if after doing that for 3 months and only doing 15mph average


That seems a little harsh unless more is known about bike, tyres, route, weather conditions, weight, fitness, traffic levels and a whole lot more.

My average is typically 15-16mph for a solo weekend ride, but I can manage far faster for sustained distances if conditions are perfect. 
Conversely, in winter conditions my average drops significantly.


----------



## vickster (28 Dec 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Just to echo what @YukonBoy says, key things are routine and enjoyment.
> 
> If you don't enjoy it, you won't keep it up at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Dec 2018)

Maybe we need to rename @vickster as the speedster


----------



## The Rover (29 Dec 2018)

You mention that your swimming isn’t great, I was the same so I went on some lessons/improvement classes.

It made a huge difference, once I’d understood my mistakes it didn’t take long to start enjoying it more and seeing the benefits.


----------



## TwistedParsnip (29 Dec 2018)

The Rover said:


> You mention that your swimming isn’t great, I was the same so I went on some lessons/improvement classes.
> 
> It made a huge difference, once I’d understood my mistakes it didn’t take long to start enjoying it more and seeing the benefits.


 
Took lessons at the start of the year but only improved slightly - enough to get me out there once a week. I do feel better for it thought - loosens you up and gets the blood flowing before work

as for the previous comments. Perhaps the upper body routines do little for my cycling but I am feeling good and starting to get toned up around the shoulders and back... At the pyhsio today and got the back rubbed out - despite all that my back feels better in general 

I hope to continue the thread and let everyone know how I am doing


----------



## Globalti (6 Jan 2019)

You'd do better to ride more and supplement that with more useful work like cutting the grass, cleaning the car, brushing up leaves and chopping firewood. That burns calories and achieves stuff.


----------



## screenman (6 Jan 2019)

midlife said:


> Have you rear Pete Read's Black Book if your aim is to go faster?



I have and I used to go and see him, took me from 25 minute ten to 23 minute over one winter.


----------



## TwistedParsnip (2 Feb 2019)

Hi guys
Just stopping by to report my goals a month on...
Continuing tjhe programme as described in original post.
My average speed is now the high 15mph zones biting on the heels of 16.
I'm starting to develop a strong core and my arms \shoulders are developing as intended
I've had to drop the running due to peroneal injury for third t ime. Running not for me


Hooping for even better results next month


----------



## TwistedParsnip (6 Mar 2019)

Hi again

just checking in as promised every month to let you know how I am progressing. February was a solid month and have improved again on cycling times - avg speed in and around 16mph (depending on weather and other variables) 
Core is getting very strong- havent had any back pain in a couple of weeks - arms, chest and shoulders are beginning to show form and growth 
Feeling good guys!


----------



## KneesUp (6 Mar 2019)

Weights had a weird effect on me - as a student I had a set in my room and did a fair amount of weight training, with very little in the way of discernible results for ages, and then over a few months everything 'popped' and I got actual muscle you could see (I was always a skinny type with drainpipe legs and pipe cleaner arms prevoously) The weird thing is that 20 years later, I very rarely do any weight training, but I do have a 20kg dumbell set that lives under the sofa. It's useful for if the rug starts to curl up. Last year I thought I'd start doing some weights when no-one was about, just because I was in the mood, and the definition in my arms came back in about 3 sessions. It definitely wasn't me imagining it because the OH commented on it too, and she didn't know I'd been doing anything - so stick with it - my experience is it takes ages to get the growth and definition at first, but then you can get it back really easily if you ever lose it.

Aerobic fitness seems harder to get back, mind you.

Are you doing more cycling miles yet?

Re: getting a shower at work - some gyms are very cheap - e.g. Pure put a leaflet through at ours yesterday for £15 a month. If there is one of them near work that gets you a shower and access to a bigger variety of gym machines / free weights for not much. That said, I have a shower-in-a-packet (wet wipes) and shower-in-a-can (deodorant) at work and that gets me by even when it was boiling last summer.


----------



## TwistedParsnip (11 Mar 2019)

Knees up thank you for the reponse - its great to get "read world" feedback.

How long do you reckon itll be before i get that all over definition and did you increase weight regularly.? Im using 10 lb dumbs at the moment
as for the cycling Im only getting 50-60 miles in at the moment a week because of the weather and family committments - im hoping to increase that very soon. Might consider gym for this winter


----------



## KneesUp (11 Mar 2019)

It’s hard to say how long really. I was in my early 20s when I did weights and age makes a difference. That said I had 60kg of plates and did a variety of exercises targeting different areas using dumb bells and a barbell. I used to do 3 sets of each exercise weighted so I could do 10 or so the first set. My rule of thumb was that if I could do more than 12 or fewer than 7 the weight was wrong. By the third set I was down to 5 or 6 reps. Occasionally id mix it up and do lots of reps with light weights or a few with heavier ones. The decathlon. 10kg dumbbell sets are quite good. I’d recommend two of them. You can buy the bar bell separately and use the same weights.


----------



## TwistedParsnip (11 Mar 2019)

cheers


----------



## TwistedParsnip (1 Apr 2019)

hi guys
usual check in as promised

feeling really good - im doing extra miles now in the saddle increasing my morning rides to nearly 20 miles and then long rides at weekend when i can - average rides are up around the high 15mphs/16mphs on the flat solo rides
no more back problems and hips and core and glutes feel very strong
im at a great ideal weight now and looking lean


----------



## TwistedParsnip (1 May 2019)

Hi again
for those that are still following this thread or even interested remotely lol...

April was the month where I saw great changes everywhere, I've raised the intensity with which i ride on my cycles before work. Im doing just short of 20 miles Mondays, Wednesday and Fridays with double the amount or more on sundays. My speed and strength is at its best - smashing all my previous months times on Strava for eg -solo rides are in and around 16mph (on variable terrain and moderate winds) and hills are becoming enjoyable 
Body changes are massive - my core is the strongest its ever been - i havent had a sore back or twinge in two months now - after the 30 mile mark I am aware of the pains that I have had in the past but standing up on the peddles or moving position puts it to sleep again
I now have muscle - biceps, traps, and even in my upper back are showing growth and i can also see it in my quads and calves.
I've had to buy a new clothes wardrobe but its a price im happy to pay.
Anothe change which is remarkable and Im really happy to report is my respitory system - being an asthmatic Im always having to bring my inhaler on rides just i case - occassionally in the past i would have a had a pre-emptive puff or a stop and a puff if things were getting hard 20 miles in . I am over the moon to report that I havent had to do anything like this for weeks!

The bike continues to prove once again that its the best form of exercise (for me) and the best investment I could ever have made in my health


----------



## fossyant (1 May 2019)

It's good for the asthma !!


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2019)

Nice progress, @TwistedParsnip! 



fossyant said:


> It's good for the asthma !!


Away from heavy traffic, probably, but surrounded by diesel-smoke-belching vehicles... I doubt it!

I am not asthmatic but the pollution from a few badly-maintained cars was really getting to my lungs in queues at roadworks yesterday.


----------



## TwistedParsnip (1 May 2019)

Im fortunate to have my cycle on B roads with next to no traffic I suppose


----------



## nagden (1 May 2019)

I suffer with slight asthma and have found cycling has helped along with weight loss and lower blood pressure. I think doctors should prescribe exercise first before they rush to prescribe bucket loads of pills.


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2019)

TwistedParsnip said:


> Im fortunate to have my cycle on B roads with next to no traffic I suppose


Most of my rides are on quiet roads too but I was held up in jams due to roadworks yesterday before I could even get out of the town!


----------



## vickster (1 May 2019)

nagden said:


> I suffer with slight asthma and have found cycling has helped along with weight loss and lower blood pressure. I think doctors should prescribe exercise first before they rush to prescribe bucket loads of pills.


They certainly do discuss the benefits for many conditions, but depends on the patient being compliant/being able to be. Not everyone is able to cycle for example, get to a gym, a pool, have time for / the ability to take long walks.
It’s not always simple/possible. It may also be negligent of a doctor to not offer / withhold medication if a patient’s condition warrants it (it can always be reduced/stopped if a patient can address the condition through lifestyle)


----------



## TwistedParsnip (2 May 2019)

Doctors want you out the door as quickly as possible - the act of prescribing tablets is swift but the consequences can be severe


----------



## vickster (2 May 2019)

TwistedParsnip said:


> Doctors want you out the door as quickly as possible - the act of prescribing tablets is swift but the consequences can be severe


Not my experience


----------



## nagden (2 May 2019)

vickster said:


> They certainly do discuss the benefits for many conditions, but depends on the patient being compliant/being able to be. Not everyone is able to cycle for example, get to a gym, a pool, have time for / the ability to take long walks.
> It’s not always simple/possible. It may also be negligent of a doctor to not offer / withhold medication if a patient’s condition warrants it (it can always be reduced/stopped if a patient can address the condition through lifestyle)



My expérience has been with the French health care system. It has been very good to me but I do worry about the number of pills that are thrown at you. I think they see it as preventative. However as I stated in 15 years here no one has suggested weight loss or exercise, that includes three GPs And two cardiologists.


----------

